#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство и память.

## Udumbara

*1. Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?* 

2. Читала о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не ел мясо, но есть источники утверждающие наоборот. Так где-же правда?

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Большинство ученых считает, что вегетарианство ухудшает память. Наберите в поисковике Ваш сабж - и увидите кучу ссылок на данную тему, например: http://subscribe.ru/archive/science....17142448.html/

Правда о том, ел ли Будда мясо, как всегда, где-то посередине. В Тхераваде не запрещается есть мясо животных, если они не убиты специально для вас. В Махаяне мясоедение не одобряется.

"Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ..." (Ланкаватара-Сутра) - http://www.givoe.narod.ru/2_7.htm

----------


## Буль

> 2. Читала о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не ел мясо, но есть источники утверждающие наоборот. Так где-же правда?


Это неоднократно обсуждалось на форуме, например здесь. Воспользуйтесь поиском.

----------


## Татьяна

> Большинство ученых считает, что вегетарианство ухудшает память.


А при чем здесь мнение учёных?  :Embarrassment:  спросите вегетарианцев, как у них с паматью. У большинства таких вот "ученых" нет ни мозгов, ни памяти...

----------

Naldjorpa (16.05.2009), Udumbara (02.01.2009), Аньезка (02.01.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> *1. Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?* 
> 
> 2. Читала о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не ел мясо, но есть источники утверждающие наоборот. Так где-же правда?


Не жалуюсь на память, и она не ухудшилась, скорее наоборот! Стала вспоминать даже события предыдущих инкарнаций  :Wink:

----------


## Udumbara

> ... Стала вспоминать даже события предыдущих инкарнаций


Это шутка?

----------


## Udumbara

> А при чем здесь мнение учёных?  спросите вегетарианцев, как у них с паматью. У большинства таких вот "ученых" нет ни мозгов, ни памяти...



Вот именно. Я хочу услышать примеры из собственных наблюдений.

----------


## Udumbara

> Это неоднократно обсуждалось на форуме, например здесь. Воспользуйтесь поиском.


ммм да, что бы прочесть "это" на это потребуется несколько дней или знание скорочтения.  :Embarrassment:     ну ладно, попробую поискать ...

----------


## Вова Л.

Я не заметил никаких изменений в самочувствии (ни в + ни в -) при переходе на вегетарианскую пищу.

----------


## Neroli

> Я не заметил никаких изменений в самочувствии (ни в + ни в -) при переходе на вегетарианскую пищу.


Забыли, наверное.  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------

andykh (13.03.2009), Вова Л. (02.01.2009), Майя П (13.03.2009)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Мне кажется, что если постоянно делать сатипаттхану, память улучшится у любого человека, будь он мясоедом или вегетарианцем.

----------


## Yeshe

> *1. Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?*


 Разве это можно подтвердить статистически? Вы же понимаете, что для этого нужны очень долгие медицинские исследования, которые все равно не могут дать 100% гарантии надежного результата. Все, что вам могут сказать в такой теме будет из разряда: "я считаю", "мне сказали", "я прочитал" и т.п.

Часто появляется "заказная" информация - например кому-то надо продать хорошую партию вина, и в местной газете может появиться заметка типа: "ученые пишут, что красное вино полезно для сердечной деятельности..." Журналисту все равно - ему лишь бы гонорар капал, а поди проверь, какие "ученые" это пишут.




> 2. Читала о том, что Будда Шакьямуни не ел мясо, но есть источники утверждающие наоборот. Так где-же правда?


под источниками вы понимаете описание последнего дня жизни Будды? Ну так там все объясняется.

----------

Ho Shim (03.05.2009), Буль (03.01.2009)

----------


## Александр_З.

> под источниками вы понимаете описание последнего дня жизни Будды? Ну так там все объясняется.


А где можно прочитать о последнем дне Будды ?
И ещё один вопрос. Почему в странах,где доминирующим является Буддизм,насекомые и пресмыкающиеся "в почёте" за обеденным столом.Связано ли это с учением Будды ?

----------


## Yeshe

> А где можно прочитать о последнем дне Будды ?


здесь
http://www.theosophy.ru/sutra/mahapari.htm




> И ещё один вопрос. Почему в странах, где доминирующим является Буддизм, насекомые и пресмыкающиеся "в почёте" за обеденным столом. Связано ли это с учением Будды ?


традиция есть насекомых намного более древняя, чем буддизм. И была она не только в Азии. В частности согласно Торе - кузечики вполне кошерная (разрешенная) еда в иудаизме, хотя в наше время в Израиле никто понятно кузнечиков не ест. Я думаю, эти пищевые привычки возникли из голодных времен, а в Азии и сейчас не очень сытно - а тут доступная еда...  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (03.05.2009), Александр_З. (03.01.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?


Несмотря на то, что перебродивший виноградный сок хоть 100% вегетарианский, но в памяти от него кромешные провалы.  :Smilie:

----------

Gilave (11.01.2011), Ho Shim (03.05.2009), Secundus (05.01.2009), Чиффа (12.03.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> Вот именно. Я хочу услышать примеры из собственных наблюдений.


Пример в моем п.5. Это не шутка.

----------


## Шаман

> Пример в моем п.5. Это не шутка.


Это наблюдение подтвердил кто-либо из квалифицированных буддийских мастеров?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *1. Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?*


Из моего опыта, по крайней мере не ухудшается (улучшается, но не знаю от чего, от вегетарианства или от других факторов).

----------


## Тала

> 1. Скажите а правда говорят о том, что у тех кто бросает есть животную пищу улучшается память?


Мне кажется память больше зависит от каких-то врожденных способностей. Например у меня всегда была хорошая память, стихи в школе учила за 10 минут максимум. Сейчас мне 34, но по-прежнему очень быстро все запоминаю. У моего ребенка, который с рождения вегетарианец память тоже неплохая, но чуть хуже, чем у меня, успеваю стих выучить со слуха, пока он его учит, и ему подсказываю. У мужа с детства память была не очень, хотя он в детстве не был вегетарианцем, так что у ребенка нашего где-то посредине между нами. Так что память - это скорее врожденное качество, а не от вегетарианства зависит. Хотя вегетарианство должно быть хорошо сбалансировано, чтобы у вас не было слабости, головных болей и т.д., тогда и с памятью будет все в порядке.

----------


## Udumbara

*Благодарю Вас Всех за прекрасные ответы*  :Smilie: 

Недавно я пришла к следующему выводу:

К примеру, некоторые люди, хотят владеть навыками скорочтения, но он бесполезно, если не треннировать память к восприятию информации, каторая без повторения и так легко улетучивается. Только правильный подход к изучению текстов, даст положительный результат. А скорочтение можно использовать при повторении. 

Мясо же, возможно и является _одним из_ толчков к хорошей памяти, но при условии сбалансированного питания.

----------


## Шаман

Добавлю и свои 5 копеек  :Smilie: 
Память хорошо работает, если организм здоров  :Smilie:  (открытия не сделал, правда? но тривиальные истины быстро забываются...)
Я к тому, что для сформировавшегося организма, не особенно утруждаемого физически, большое количество мясной пищи может быть и вредно. И сбалансированное питание здесь первично, а мясная диета - вторична.
Обильная мясная пища может негативно отразиться на проходимости сосудов. Для сосудов полезнее определённые виды растений, в т.ч. зелёный чай. Особенно зелёный чай с мёдом. (правда хороший зелёный чай, который сохранил свои полезные свойства, можно встретить разве что в чайных клубах) 
При переутомлении, напряжённой работе можно рекомендовать также рыбий жир. (не вегетарианская пища, но и не мясо, всё-таки)

----------


## Aion

Да не всё ли равно, что кушать,
Да не всё ли равно, чем... (c) Егор Летов

----------


## Udumbara

> Обильная мясная пища может негативно отразиться на проходимости сосудов.


Во-во, поэтому я и задала этот вопрос.

Я бросала есть мясо 2 раза. (Но к сожалению не обратила внимание на память). Один раз бросила на  один год, потом стала есть, сама не знаю почему. Второй раз бросить получилось на три месяца, потому как перед куриным шашлыком не устояла. 

А вообще, я считаю есть мясо нельзя. А буддистам темболее. И то что многие пишут, что мол зависит это от разных причин, типа трудные условия и т.д. и т.д. На мой взгляд - это всё отмазка. 

К примеру многие говорят: "Но я же их не убиваю лично". Верно не убиваете, но покупаете же и едите, а значит поддерживаете их убийство. (Пока есть спрос, будет и предложение. Убери спрос, и кривая предложения упадёт.)

А о себе могу сказать так, если я буду есть мясо, то не буду отмазываться, значит поддерживаю их убийство. Просто надо уметь признавать свою слабость. 

Но я однажды где то прочла о том, что есть люди которые  поднялись на такой высокий уровень духовного понимания/роста/развитие, что бросают его есть осознанно.

----------


## Шаман

В моих словах Вы прочитали то, что хотели прочитать - подтверждение своих вегетарианских взглядов. Это не удивительно, потому что люди обычно слышат/воспринимают именно то, что готовы/хотят воспринять.

Однако было написано (цитата приведена правильно), что "*Обильная* мясная пища *может* негативно отразиться на проходимости сосудов".
Обильная - не значит всякая. Может - не значит обязательно.

Случаи бывают разные. 

Точно так же, как вегетарианство может привести к тому, что у Вас нормализуется давление, а может привести к тому, что Вы начнёте слышать голоса и вспоминать свои прошлые жизни...

Будда не зря прежде всего давал учение об отсутствии независимого, самобытийного существования вещей. Совсем частный случай этого учения, применительно к теме, что вегетарианство не всем приносит пользу. Как и мясоедение. Как и вообще что-бы-то ни было...
Даже учение Будды можно повернуть таким боком, что никому мало не покажется... (см. тему о Кураеве, например)

----------

Ho Shim (03.05.2009), Норбу (06.01.2009)

----------


## Шаман

Добавлю, что, по моему мнению, те, кто активно продвигают тему вегетарианства в буддизм, уподобляют себя Девадатте. В общем, история стара, как сутры...

----------


## Агни

по-моему не влияет на память никак. Может влиять на внимание, мироощущения и тд, тем косвенно влияя на память, но на саму способность к запоминаемости врядле, во всяком случае не видел каких либо изменений в себе, разве что голова местами лучше соображает, и то не факт. Сам стараюсь мясо не кушать, потому что частенько просто противно , а когда хочется могу съесть, не заморачиваясь в этом вопросе, всётаки физиология своё даёт. И по своему опыту могу сказать, что насильно отказываться от мяса не стоит, нужно придти к определенному уровню понимания и духовности, для того чтобы всё происходило гармонично. Пока не осознал что такое процесс поедания мяса, его влияния на организм, влияние организма на сознание, безуспешно пытался стать веганом не единожды, а сейчас всё хорошо.

----------


## Gaza

Не раз писал, но повторюсь. Просто вегетарианство мало скажется на здоровье и вообще физических параметрах. Важно отказаться от всех хлебо-булочных, макаронных, кондитерких изделий. Основу питания должны составлять свежие, сырые фрукты, овощи, водоросли, орехи и проростки. Изредка каши цельных круп. А если жрёте тортики, кексики, макароны то всё бессмысленно. Ну это всё в случае если вы недовольны физической формой и заморочились проблемой грамотного питания. А если вам и так комфортно и всеми своими психофизиологическими параметрами Вы довольны то и заморачиваться не стоит. Да Вы и так не будете.
 У грамотного питания есть одно важнейшее качество. Оно щадит самый ценный из имеющихся ресурсов - ВРЕМЯ! Вам не нужно тратить время на дорогу в спортзал и обратно. На сами тренировки. Или на поход к врачу и лекарство. Нужна только организованность. Тот факт, что можно значительно улучшить свои психофизические параметры не потратив ни секунды времени поистине бесценен. Грех им не воспользоваться.

----------

Аньезка (07.01.2009)

----------


## arti

думаю что есть люди которым мясо употреблять в пищу даже необходимо, а есть которым наоборот, - оно не нужно. (Приходит на ум сравнение травоядные и хищники  :Smilie:  ) Просто можно почувствовать это.
конечно если организм здоров, то мозги лучше работают, я считаю. Но ведь  заботится о здоровье можно и употребляющим мясо - не есть его вместе с хлебом, а лучше с овощами - то бишь придерживаться раздельного питания.
Вегетарианство меняет человека, его мировоззрение я бы сказала. У меня появилась какая-то легкость, стала спокойнее, меньше агрессии..
А мозг (как говорит один мой знакомый) это что? это мышца - которую можно развивать, хочешь хорошую память - тренируй его, качай  :Smilie:  - учи стихи, поможет независимо от того что ты ешь)))

----------


## Буль

> Основу питания должны составлять свежие, сырые фрукты, овощи, водоросли, орехи и проростки. Изредка каши цельных круп.


Сырые водоросли в основе рациона - это сильно. Даже учень сильно. Удачи!  :Cool: 




> У грамотного питания есть одно важнейшее качество. Оно щадит самый ценный из имеющихся ресурсов - ВРЕМЯ! Вам не нужно тратить время на дорогу в спортзал и обратно. На сами тренировки. Или на поход к врачу и лекарство. Нужна только организованность


... которая очень вам пригодится в поисках свежих водорослей я обеспечения "здорового" питания. Будет куда потратить освободившееся время  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gaza

Бао, почему водоросли так возбудили Вас?

----------


## Yeshe

> Бао, почему водоросли так возбудили вас?


меня как и Бао тоже очень заинтересовало - где и как вы будете добывать *свежие* водоросли  :Smilie:  Речные? Морские?

----------


## Gaza

Слово "свежие" относится к овощам и фруктам. Мне казалось, что это понятно. Водоросли до нас обычно доходят в сушённом или консервированом виде. Там запятая. Не думал что эта запятая вызовет такое непонимание. О ламинарии речь в общем. Добывать её не нужно. Продаётся в каждом универсаме. Продукт очень ценный. 
 Но если очень хочется свежих водорослей можно например вот сюда http://www.solovki.ca/nature/laminaria.htm на Соловки. Побродить по берегу Белого моря. Пожевать травки.

----------

Аньезка (07.01.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> Это наблюдение подтвердил кто-либо из квалифицированных буддийских мастеров?


Это они мне как раз и растолковали, что я вспоминаю прошлые жизни.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Питание сырой и холодной пищей вызовет возбуждение Ветра (метафизической энергии) и снижение Желудочного Tепла (Огня). Это приведет к снижению памяти у людей имеющих Конституцию Ветра; и улучшению общего состояния, в том числе и памяти у людей Конституции Желчи (метафизическая энергия). С позиций Западной медицины сыровегетарианцы недоедают жирных кислот, некоторых витаминов, что может привести к более серьёзным заболеваниям, нежели ухудшению памяти, но опять же не у всех.
Прежде, чем это практиковать можно элементарно пройти Доша тест.
В местностях с холодным и ветренным климатом соблюдение сыровегетарианской диеты быстрее вызовет заболевания.

----------

Neroli (21.01.2009), Шавырин (19.01.2009)

----------


## Татьяна

> Питание сырой и холодной пищей вызовет возбуждение Ветра (метафизической энергии) и снижение Желудочного Tепла (Огня). Это приведет к снижению памяти у людей имеющих Конституцию Ветра; и улучшению общего состояния, в том числе и памяти у людей Конституции Желчи (метафизическая энергия). С позиций Западной медицины сыровегетарианцы недоедают жирных кислот, некоторых витаминов, что может привести к более серьёзным заболеваниям, нежели ухудшению памяти, но опять же не у всех.
> Прежде, чем это практиковать можно элементарно пройти Доша тест.
> В местностях с холодным и ветренным климатом соблюдение сыровегетарианской диеты быстрее вызовет заболевания.


Доказано эмпирически и на себе? Или очередная демагогия?

----------


## Gaza

> Прежде, чем это практиковать можно элементарно пройти Доша тест


А прежде чем пройти доша тест нужно всерьёз поверить, что есть такая вещь как  "доша".

----------


## Майя П

память зависит от верхней части 7 сока (теория 7 соков). если пища сбалансирована то память не страдает.

"Доказано эмпирически и на себе? Или очередная демагогия?" это написано в сутрах. а вы все проверяте опытным путем?

----------


## Ка

> Сырые водоросли в основе рациона - это сильно. Даже учень сильно. Удачи! 
> 
> 
> 
> ... которая очень вам пригодится в поисках свежих водорослей я обеспечения "здорового" питания. Будет куда потратить освободившееся время


Ламинария (морская капуста) продается в свежемороженом виде, очень похожа по вкусу и структуре на только что сорванную в океане, море ламинарию. Полезна для памяти в том числе и вкусно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ка

Мне нравится не есть мясо, очень удобно в моральном плане и бытовом. Физически тоже хорошо, утончаются чувственные восприятия.

----------


## Ка

Насчет памяти не знаю, у меня не улучшилась, вроде  :Smilie:

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Во-во, поэтому я и задала этот вопрос.
> 
> Я бросала есть мясо 2 раза. (Но к сожалению не обратила внимание на память). Один раз бросила на  один год, потом стала есть, сама не знаю почему. Второй раз бросить получилось на три месяца, потому как перед куриным шашлыком не устояла. 
> .....
> Но я однажды где то прочла о том, что есть люди которые  поднялись на такой высокий уровень духовного понимания/роста/развитие, что бросают его есть осознанно.


- Ну не надо ничего бросать, от чего то через силу отказываться, в первую очередь нужно разобраться со своими взглядами. И дело тут не в какой то "духовной высокости" , а в  простом понимании.

А так мясо было б может и ничего, только вот откуда оно берётся?
Ну вообще у разных людей в разных странах разные понятия и представления о том что можно и должно есть. Ну к примеру китайцы/корейцы вполне любят собачек(да и вообще "всё что летает, кроме самолёта и всё что ползает, кроме танка"), ипользование в еду которых у нас в России считается дикостью. Но мы например любим кушать коровок, которые в Индии например священны. А кто то где то и человеченкой не прочь полакомиться...
Но по сути мясо живых существ не особо отличается и добывается оно путём отнятия жизни у живого существа, ну пусть и не нами лично, а даже если и опосредованно кем то другим.
И как увидишь мясо и вспомнишь откуда оно берётся  :Cry:  и как получается, то и есть его уже и не сможешь. 

Потом когда животных забивают, то они испытывают страх и ужас и соответственно выделяют соответствующие гормоны, которые и попадают к нам вместе со съеденным мясом и отнюдь не самым лучшим образом влияют на наше здоровье. 

Ещё мясо - это довольно тяжёлый продукт и на его переваривание и усвоение уходит довольно много сил, энергии.

Полезно ли или вредно для здоровья полностью отказаться от мяса - наверное это ещё зависит от того чем питались ваши предки из поколения в поколение. Например если они питались в основном мясом(ну например тибетцы, калмыки и тп), то отказ от мясоедения может быть тяжеловат. А если питались смешанной пищей, то наверно не так уж и сложно. 
К примеру индусам совсем несложно отказаться от мяса(им даже и отказываться то от него не надо, они его не едят). Предки же среднестатистического россиянина в основном питались растительной пищей, мясо употреблялось в пищу не так уж и часто, в основном когда ближе к зиме, с наступлением холодов, забивали скот на мясо. 

По себе я, если честно, не заметил влияния именно на память. Но в целом состояние здоровья улучшилось, стал меньше болеть, немного похудел. Но это может быть ещё и связано с занятиями тибетской йогой.

----------

Аньезка (03.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Потом когда животных забивают, то они испытывают страх и ужас и соответственно выделяют соответствующие гормоны, которые и попадают к нам вместе со съеденным мясом и отнюдь не самым лучшим образом влияют на наше здоровье.


Опять "двадцать пять". Никакие гормоны не сохраняются в мясе более часа. Они распадаются на безвредные исходные. Собственно, на жир и микроэлементы. (Как меня поправили ниже: на другие элементарные производные. Спасибо Вове Л.)

Любите и знайте органическую химию.  :Wink: 




> Ещё мясо - это довольно тяжёлый продукт и на его переваривание и усвоение уходит довольно много сил, энергии.


Ага, именно поэтому у  хищников кишечник короткий, а у травоядных - длинный?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Ho Shim (03.05.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Опять "двадцать пять". Никакие гормоны не сохраняются в мясе более часа. Они распадаются на безвредные исходные. Собственно, на жир и микроэлементы.
> 
> Любите и знайте органическую химию.


Не люблю подобные дискуссии о здоровом питании именно потому, что каждый с "ученым видом знатока" просто вываливает кучу почерпнутого в и-нете бреда, не имея реального понимания того, о чем пишет. Например я, как химик, не понимаю как гормоны могут распадаться на "жир и микроэлементы". Жиры - сложные эфиры глицерина и жирных кислот. Ни того, ни другого в гормонах (которые имеют довольно разнообразное строение, но обычно являются либо пептидами, либо стероидами) не содержиться и превратиться они в них не могут. Микроэлементы - это по большому счету важные неорганические соединения, типа соедиенений железа, марганца, меди и т.д. Ничего этого в гормонах тоже нет. 

Не говорю, что согласен Djampel Tharchin по поводу выделения гормонов и прочего, но, друзья, если мы совершенно не разбираемся в соответсвующих науках, не в курсе исследований, которые там проводятся, то зачем вести эти смешные дискусии с претензией на какую-то научность, почерпнутую из космополитэн или мэнхелс?!

----------


## Буль

> Например я, как химик, не понимаю как гормоны могут распадаться на "жир и микроэлементы". Жиры - сложные эфиры глицерина и жирных кислот. Ни того, ни другого в гормонах (которые имеют довольно разнообразное строение, но обычно являются либо пептидами, либо стероидами) не содержиться и превратиться они в них не могут.


Собственно, я не хотел добиваться здесь химической точности процесса  :Smilie:  В этом случае я имел ввиду олеофильность кортизола как стероидного гормона. Буду рад если Вы меня поправите и покажете что при распаде кортизола в клетке не остаётся липидов 




> Микроэлементы - это по большому счету важные неорганические соединения, типа соедиенений железа, марганца, меди и т.д. Ничего этого в гормонах тоже нет.


Я имел ввиду биогенные элементы, в первую очередь углерод. Извините за научную неточность.  :Wink:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Собственно, я не хотел добиваться здесь химической точности процесса  В этом случае я имел ввиду олеофильность кортизола как стероидного гормона. Буду рад если Вы меня поправите и покажете что при распаде кортизола в клетке не остаётся липидов


Ну вот в той же википедии пишется, что он метаболизируется до 5-alpha tetrahydrocortisol (5-alpha THF) and 5-beta tetrahydrocortisol (5-beta THF), а также tetrahydrocortisone (THE). Эти вещества - не липиды. Может, вы приведете, где Вы это читали?




> Я имел ввиду биогенные элементы, в первую очередь углерод. Извините за научную неточность.


Это как раз то, о чем я и говорю. Какой смысл имеет то, что Вы сейчас написали?  Соединения углерода - это все органические и биоорганические вещества. Очевидно, что любое вещество в природе при метаболизме будет давать какие-то соединения углерода, они могут быть токсичными, они могут быть нетосичными, они могут быть полезными, могут быть вредными и т.д. Из того, что при распаде гормонов образуются соединения углерода ровным счетом ничего не значит.

----------


## Буль

> Ну вот в той же википедии пишется, что он метаболизируется до 5-alpha tetrahydrocortisol (5-alpha THF) and 5-beta tetrahydrocortisol (5-beta THF), а также tetrahydrocortisone (THE). Эти вещества - не липиды. Может, вы приведете, где Вы это читали?


Что же. вероятно память меня подвела: кортизол метаболизируется в тетрагидрокортизол. а не в липиды. Сути дела это не изменяет: гормоны забойном мясе на человека никак повлиять не могут, Вы согласны?

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Что же. вероятно память меня подвела: кортизол метаболизируется в тетрагидрокортизол. а не в липиды. Сути дела это не изменяет: гормоны забойном мясе на человека никак повлиять не могут, Вы согласны?


- Не а, конечно же нет!
Ну гормоны-негормоны, а какие то типа этого химические вещества остаются и как раз таки будут влиять. Но кому то это может быть и не очень заметно, но такое явление есть, лично я замечал это на своём опыте.

----------


## Буль

Докажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Докажите, пожалуйста!


Ну чтож, попробую  :Smilie:  :
1) Когда живое существо испытывает какие либо эмоции, то в организме выделяются соответствующие химические вещества(какие и сколько - это лучше к химикам)
2) Когда оно(это живое существо) уже не живое то в его теле, и в мясе соответственно, эти химические вещества остаются. (А с чего бы им куда то деваться?)
3) Когда мы едим пищу, то то из чего состоит пища соответственно и усваивается нами. Если оно нами усваивается, то соответсвенно будет присутствовать и в нашем организме. Если оно присутсвует в нашем организме, то соответсвенно будет оказывать на нас какое либо влияние, как и все химические вещества, которые есть в нашем теле.

----------


## Буль

> Ну чтож, попробую  :
> 1) Когда живое существо испытывает какие либо эмоции, то в организме выделяются соответствующие химические вещества(какие и сколько - это лучше к химикам)


Ну с этим согласен




> 2) Когда оно(это живое существо) уже не живое то в его теле, и в мясе соответственно, эти химические вещества остаются. (А с чего бы им куда то деваться?)


Мы тут с Вовой Л. все "копья сломали" чтобы показать Вам что "эти вещества" распадутся в течение короткого времени после их выработки организмом. Вы с этим не согласны?Если нет - то почему? Да и, к тому же, отчего Вы решили что норадреналин или, скажем, кортизол курицы будет оказывать влияние на рецепторы человека?




> 3) Когда мы едим пищу, то то из чего состоит пища соответственно и усваивается нами. Если оно нами усваивается, то соответсвенно будет присутствовать и в нашем организме. Если оно присутсвует в нашем организме, то соответсвенно будет оказывать на нас какое либо влияние, как и все химические вещества, которые есть в нашем теле.


Да не "какое-либо", а вполне прогнозируемое влияние! Собственно, с этой целью мы, как и все живые существа и питаемся: чтобы вещества в пище оказывали на нас это самое "влияние". В этом суть процесса питания. Что же в этом плохого?

----------

Норбу (04.05.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Мы тут с Вовой Л. все "копья сломали" чтобы показать Вам что "эти вещества" распадутся в течение короткого времени после их выработки организмом. Вы с этим не согласны?Если нет - то почему? Да и, к тому же, отчего Вы решили что норадреналин или, скажем, кортизол курицы будет оказывать влияние на рецепторы человека?


А с чего вы решили что "эти вещества" распадутся в течение короткого времени после их выработки организмом, а другие, которые "другие вещества, которые полезные" составляющие мясо не распадутся. 
А почему бы им(норадреналин или, скажем, кортизол курицы) и не оказывать влияние на рецепторы человека? До какой то степени, по идее, должны.




> Да не "какое-либо", а вполне прогнозируемое влияние! Собственно, с этой целью мы, как и все живые существа и питаемся: чтобы вещества в пище оказывали на нас это самое "влияние". В этом суть процесса питания. Что же в этом плохого?


- Вот именно и поэтому то и надо быть внимательным к тому что мы едим, дабы не съесть чего либо не того, что невесть как может влиять на нас. 
Есть даже утверждение: "Мы есть то что мы едим".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А как же предписание Бодхисаттвам не есть мяса:
http://www.ymba.org/bns/bnstext.htm#s3

----------


## Homa Brut

Если вы хорошо себя чувствуете, у вас нормальная память, зачем еще что то искусственно улучшать? Давайте не будем как экзотические деревца-бонсай, которые растут только в искусственных условиях, а не в земле как нормальные деревья. ИМХО, если нет проблем со здоровьем( в том числе памятью), есть надо ту пищу к которой привык, а не насиловать свое тело и разум искусственным пищевым поведением.

----------


## Neroli

:Smilie: 
Очень ценю ваш научный спор, но мне очень сложно связать содержащиеся в мясе вещества и буддизм. 
В конце концов это личное дело человека, чем ему травится. 
Может поговорим о генетически модифицированных овощах? От одной ученой женщины слышала, что исследования на бабочках показали, что через несколько поколений бабочки, питающиеся ГМО, оказывались бесплодными. Но как странно было бы буддисту переходить на мясо, боясь бесплодия, так же странно было бы буддисту отказываться от мяса, боясь импотенции, испорченной фигуры или плохой памяти. Это левая мотивация.
Единственное , что имеет значение, так это - является ли мой способ питания причиной страданий ЖС. Тут каждый отвечает себе сам. 

А теперь давайте обратно про коризол, я думаю гормоны в мясе остаются. Мне тут врачи недавно об этом говорили. А что происходит с гормонами при нагревании?

----------

Pema Sonam (04.05.2009), Буль (04.05.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Если вы хорошо себя чувствуете, у вас нормальная память, зачем еще что то искусственно улучшать? Давайте не будем как экзотические деревца-бонсай, которые растут только в искусственных условиях, а не в земле как нормальные деревья. ИМХО, если нет проблем со здоровьем( в том числе памятью), есть надо ту пищу к которой привык, а не насиловать свое тело и разум искусственным пищевым поведением.


- Но если мы практикуем буддизм и, соответственно, следуем обету непричинения вреда другим живым существам, то мы должны задумываться обо всех наших действиях тела, речи и мыслей, в том числе и о поедании плоти других живых существ. 

Для меня лично всё же более главный и действенный аргумент в пользу мясонеедения это: 


> А так мясо было б может и ничего, только вот откуда оно берётся?
> Ну вообще у разных людей в разных странах разные понятия и представления о том что можно и должно есть. Ну к примеру китайцы/корейцы вполне любят собачек(да и вообще "всё что летает, кроме самолёта и всё что ползает, кроме танка"), ипользование в еду которых у нас в России считается дикостью. Но мы например любим кушать коровок, которые в Индии например священны. А кто то где то и человеченкой не прочь полакомиться...
> *Но по сути мясо живых существ не особо отличается и добывается оно путём отнятия жизни у живого существа, ну пусть и не нами лично, а даже если и опосредованно кем то другим.*
> 
> *И как увидишь мясо и вспомнишь откуда оно берётся  и как получается, то и есть его уже и не сможешь.*


, но это напрямую не относится к теме улучшения/ухудшения памяти, хотя всё же наверное память немного тренируется памятованием об происхождении мяса и о непричинении вреда живым существам  :Smilie:  .

----------

Pema Sonam (04.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

> А с чего вы решили что "эти вещества" распадутся в течение короткого времени после их выработки организмом


Практика показывает. "И опыт сын ошибок трудных, и гений парадоксов друг". У Вас, я так понимаю, иные данные на этот счёт? Можете ими поделиться?

К тому же гормоны не выдерживают температурной обработки  :Wink: 




> а другие, которые "другие вещества, которые полезные" составляющие мясо не распадутся.


Отчего же: распадутся. Только значительно позже. Этот процесс называется гниением. Мясо в этой фазе в пищу уже не годится.




> А почему бы им(норадреналин или, скажем, кортизол курицы) и не оказывать влияние на рецепторы человека? До какой то степени, по идее, должны.


 :Big Grin:  Опишите эти свои идеи в книге "Лёгкий способъ полученiя гормоновъ изъ свежей убоины". Физиологи будут в восторге. Москва беснуется.  :Wink: 




> Вот именно и поэтому то и надо быть внимательным к тому что мы едим, дабы не съесть чего либо не того, что невесть как может влиять на нас.


Начните с пестицидов в овощах, Вы будете удивлены  :Wink: 




> Есть даже утверждение: "Мы есть то что мы едим".


Утверждений в мире много. Не всем им нужно верить.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Практика показывает. "И опыт сын ошибок трудных, и гений парадоксов друг". У Вас, я так понимаю, иные данные на этот счёт? Можете ими поделиться?
> 
> К тому же гормоны не выдерживают температурной обработки


Ну гормоны, или ещё какие химические вещества очевидно и распадутся, но также очевидно что какие то (кстати вполне возможно оказывающие определённое влияние) и останутся. 
Но за подробными научными изысканиями конечно лучше обращаться к химикам, врачам, биологам и тп.




> Отчего же: распадутся. Только значительно позже. Этот процесс называется гниением. Мясо в этой фазе в пищу уже не годится.


Ну поскольку мы здесь обсуждаем влияние пищи на нас, то причём тут гниение? Ну а если же гниение мяса всё же происходит где то у нас в кишечнике, то это не есть хорошо для нашего здоровья.




> Опишите эти свои идеи в книге "Лёгкий способъ полученiя гормоновъ изъ свежей убоины". Физиологи будут в восторге. Москва беснуется.


Ну опять же говорю что даже если это не гормоны(ну чего вы так привязались к гормонам?), а ещё какие другие химические вещества, то опять же они оказывают влияние на нас. К примеру употребление мяса усиливает некоторые животные качества типа похоти и невежества. Так например увеличивается сексуальная активность, а если вы занимаетесь практикой, медитируете, то это препятствующий фактор. 
И Москва тут ни при чём  :Wink:  




> Начните с пестицидов в овощах, Вы будете удивлены


Не а, спасибо, пестицидов чего то не хочется кушать. Но если говорить о пестицидах, то если животное выращиваемое на убой кормят кормом, содержащим всяческие пестициды и тп, то соответственно в мясе этого животного пестициды и тп вам обеспечны в предостаточном количестве  :Wink: .

А так овощи уж очень правильной формы, на вид как пластиковые, выращиваемые где нибудь в Голландии, или же у нас на Белой Даче(есть в подмосковье такое место) всё ж лучше не есть. Ничего особо полезного в них скорее всего нет и в этом я с вами согласен.




> Утверждений в мире много. Не всем им нужно верить.


- Ни кто не говорит что все утверждения правильные и всем им нужно доверять, но многие утверждения основываются на народной мудрости, а посему некая польза и здравый смысл в них могут иметься. 
"Да и вообще жить опасно, от этого умирают..."  :Smilie: 

Ну и опять же повторюсь что для меня более главный аргумент в пользу вегетарианства это всё же 


> *И как увидишь мясо и вспомнишь откуда оно берётся  и как получается, то и есть его уже и не сможешь.*


, а не то влияние которое мясо оказывает на нас при его употреблении в пищу, хотя этот момент тоже немаловажен для нашей практики  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Буль

> Ну гормоны, или ещё какие химические вещества очевидно и распадутся, но также очевидно что какие то (кстати вполне возможно оказывающие определённое влияние) и останутся.


Если для Вас очевидно что _они_ останутся - то Вам, очевидно, не составит труда перечислить какие именно?  :Big Grin: 




> Но за подробными научными изысканиями конечно лучше обращаться к химикам, врачам, биологам и тп.


Ну, а если Вы не знаете - то почему их наличие для Вас _очевидно_?  :Big Grin: 




> Ну поскольку мы здесь обсуждаем влияние пищи на нас, то причём тут гниение? Ну а если же гниение мяса всё же происходит где то у нас в кишечнике, то это не есть хорошо для нашего здоровья.


При том, что компоненты мяса разрушаются с разной скоростью. Гормоны - быстро, протеин - значительно медленнее. И в пищу мясо поступает в той фазе, когда гормоны уже разрушены, а протеин ещё нет.




> Ну опять же говорю что даже если это не гормоны(ну чего вы так привязались к гормонам?), а ещё какие другие химические вещества, то опять же они оказывают влияние на нас.


*КАКИЕ???*




> К примеру употребление мяса усиливает некоторые животные качества типа похоти и невежества.


Если у Вас от употребления мяса усиливается похоть, невежество или изжога - не ешьте, кто же Вас заставляет?

----------


## Спокойный

Есть еще один момент, никем не упомянутый. Одно дело, когда гормон непосредственно попадает в кровь и там циркулирует, совсем же другое дело употребить его внутрь с пищей - печень его просто переработает, и всё.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (15.05.2009)

----------


## Tiop

В МЯСИ ТАКСИНЫ!!!!!111

----------


## Ка

То что хочет\хотело жить есть нельзя.

----------

Аньезка (16.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Тогда к Вашему столу остаётся подавать неорганическую субстанцию: воду, щебень, алмазы...  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------

Tiop (17.05.2009)

----------


## Ка

Бао, думаю, Вы преувеличиваете.

----------

Аньезка (16.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Тогда к Вашему столу остаётся подавать неорганическую субстанцию: воду, щебень, алмазы...


На этих субстанциях также присутствуют микроорганизмы, а растения например сами по себе всёравно не живые.

----------


## Neroli

> То что хочет\хотело жить есть нельзя.


То, что хочет/хотело жить съесть невозможно. Оно перерождается.

----------

Sforza (16.05.2009), Буль (16.05.2009), Норбу (16.05.2009)

----------


## Ка

Допустим, у людей праздник, они решили вкусно приготовить поросенка, с (начинкой), забрали у свиньи ее ребенка и приготовили, не съели, а отправили на перерождение. Пришли к Вам домой людоеды и приготовили Вашего ребенка и не съели, вы думали, что съели, а они говорят, вы что обижаетесь его же съесть невозможно!

----------


## Буль

*Господа, не кормите троллей!*

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> *Господа, не кормите троллей!*


Многоуважаемый Бао, тролли троллями, но пожалуйста, проявите уважение (и буддийское сострадание) к человеку, такие призывы могут кого-нибудь оскорбить...

----------


## Ка

Кто-то спросил: почему мол.. мясо не едите? Кто-то ответил: людям, что-то не позволяет есть человечину, так вот это, что-то не позволяет мне есть мясо животных. 
В моем случае примерно так же, не бредовая идея, а само ощущение, вот и все. В общем то ничего зазорного или смешного в этом не вижу, конечно, это не значит, что так и есть. Но ведь мы здесь обмениваемся каким то опытом, а не вещаем истины  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Многоуважаемый Бао, тролли троллями, но пожалуйста, проявите уважение (и буддийское сострадание) к человеку, такие призывы могут кого-нибудь оскорбить...


Хорошо.

*Господа, не поддавайтесь на провокации уважаемого человека, который ведёт себя как уважаемый тролль!*

Уважаемая Филика, воспользуйтесь, пожалуйста, поиском по форуму. Эта тема обсуждалась здесь многократно. В частности и Ваша позиция доводилась до внимания мясоедов неоднократно.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.05.2009)

----------


## Neroli

> Допустим, у людей праздник, они решили вкусно приготовить поросенка, с (начинкой), забрали у свиньи ее ребенка и приготовили, не съели, а отправили на перерождение. Пришли к Вам домой людоеды и приготовили Вашего ребенка и не съели, вы думали, что съели, а они говорят, вы что обижаетесь его же съесть невозможно!


Филика, вы либо действительно не понимаете разницу между поеданием мертвой плоти и убийством, либо делаете вид. Даже не знаю что хуже.




> Господа, не поддавайтесь на провокации уважаемого человека, который ведёт себя как уважаемый тролль!


Ок, больше не буду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ка

Бао, спасибо за внимание и внимательность.

----------


## Ка

> Филика, вы либо действительно не понимаете разницу между поеданием мертвой плоти и убийством, либо делаете вид. Даже не знаю что хуже.


Neroli, не вижу, вижу только в том случае, в котором животное умерло своей смертью. Кому хуже?

----------


## Слава Эркин

Мне кажется что всё индивидуально. Каждый из высказывающихся говорит о своём опыте, надеюсь.
Я 5 лет не ел мясо и 4 года не ел мясо-рыбу. Было хорошо. Стал есть мясо, так как заметил в себе чувство надуманной чистоты и превошодства. Последние 10 лет ем мясо 5-6 раз в неделю. Чувствую себя хуже (гораздо),подумываю вернуться к вегитарианству.
А моя жена, например, за годы вегитарианства повредила баланс в-12. Нервная система, знаете ли... До сих пор восстанавливаем. Всё индивидуально и к климату прислушиваться надо...

----------


## Вантус

А я б и от человечинки не отказался бы.

----------

Tiop (18.05.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> А я б и от человечинки не отказался бы.


- Кураев и тп только и ждут таких высказываний  :Smilie: . 
А как вам мысль самим быть съеденным, ну например в какой нибудь дикой и голодной стране? 
При том обретя ДЧЖ, но практически ничего не реализовав из практики и не подготовившись  :Confused: .

----------


## Эрия

Я вегетарианка, стала ей не сразу. Много изучала и читала различной литературы, в основном ведической.  :Cool:  
Вегетарианство это здорово, т.к. избаляешься от болезней, разум становиться чище, нет понятия - ожирения. 
Но... Есть но - это не так просто, т.к. вкусовые ощущения требуют замены вкуса мяса, рыбы и т. д. похожими вкусами, а еще не везде есть ингридиенты из которых это можно приготовить. Поэтому я создала такой сайт, в котором рецепты испробованны мной, они просты и легки в приготовлении, а так же не занимают много времени. Называется вегетарианские рецепты под натроение.  Надеюсь кому то он будет полезен. Это как бы моя кулинарная книга, только в инете. Просто к вегетаринству не каждый готов, и тем более если не готов, то и нельзя переходить. Т.к. нанесешь здоровью вред, это надо делать осознанно. В веге очень много блюд ,красивых, интересных, а главное вкусных. Даже вообще иногда в жизни хотя бы нужно устраивать разгрузочные  дни даже если вы едите мясо.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.05.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Есть но - это не так просто, т.к. вкусовые ощущения требуют замены вкуса мяса, рыбы и т. д. похожими вкусами.


Эээ...это аксиома? 

Я тоже вегетарианка, и, со временем, запах/вкус мяса и рыбы стал мне неприятен. Зачем же воссоздавать искусственно то, что неприятно? Да и на начальном этапе вегетарианства (это было в далеком детстве) ничем не заменяла.

----------


## Эрия

Это здорово, что вы так легко и спокойно перешли, но например моя семья была так сразу есть одни овощи не готова была, поэтому я для них творю. Создаю. И вижу плохой опыт многих вегет., которые не смогли перестроиться на правильное и сбалансированное питание, вследствии чего нанесли вред здоровью.

----------


## Sadhak

> Есть но - это не так просто, т.к. вкусовые ощущения требуют замены вкуса мяса, рыбы и т. д. похожими вкусами, а еще не везде есть ингридиенты из которых это можно приготовить.





> но например моя семья была так сразу есть одни овощи не готова была, поэтому я для них творю. Создаю.


А Вы и семью на овощи своим выбором так посадили? Продолжали бы для них готовить мясо, в чем проблема? Думаю, нельзя навязывать, пусть даже просто отсутствием мясного в доме по факту. Это может быть только сознательным и свободным выбором, а получается ограничение других из-за нашей особой позиции. Ну, вот я к примеру не ем ничего кроме растений, жена ест еще и рыбу, креветки, моллюски, дети едят все и жена совершенно спокойно готовит для них мясное, правда не пробуя, точно так же как я это самое мясо для них покупаю на рынке.

----------

Илия (20.05.2009), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.07.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

Однако, широк спектр вегетарианцев.  :Big Grin: 
От "мясо и покупаю, и готовлю, только сам в пищу не употребляю" до "все, кто посмотрит на кусок мяса без отвращения - моральные уроды".

----------


## Aleksey L.

не ел мясного очень давно ..... ничего хорошего для тела не ощущаю 
мясо есть надо мудро и умеючи 
_________________________________________________
аньезка, а что думаешь по поводу того, что ануттарайогатантры советуют есть мясо? 
может, это хитрая упайя для крутых "капаликов", предписывающая поедать чужое мясо? )))
типа из сострадания к страдальцам в сансаре ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Аньезка

> аньезка, а что думаешь по поводу того, что ануттарайогатантры советуют есть мясо? 
> может, это хитрая упайя для крутых "капаликов", предписывающая поедать чужое мясо? )))
> типа из сострадания к страдальцам в сансаре ...


Ужж, я, в последнее время,  съедаю маленький кусочичек мяса (размером с треть ногтя) во время Ганапуджи. Смею уверить, что для меня, вегетарианки, эта практика имеет более ощущаемый эффект, чем для мясоедов. Они просто кушают, а я преодолеваю определенные эмоции. И единственная моя цель - помочь этому существу.

----------

PampKin Head (20.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Господа, придерживайтесь, пожалуйста, темы: *влияние вегетарианства на память*

----------

Аньезка (20.05.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

по теме можно особо не лукавя, сказать, что 
верный для конкретного человека рацион питания в нужный период благотворно влияет на всю систему-организма. 
на память влияет обще-саттвический, человеческий, стиль жизни и умеренное питание в целом. 

одно дело - практика ..... ганапуджа и тп ... будь то б.тантры или тантры зогчена ..... это вообще другая тема. чем больше мяса ты съешь, тем больше твоим "нутром" полакомятся собратья ))) в этом особая засада. каждый раз много факторов есть того, что принимать, что отвергать. лучше конечно мясо не есть, не уподобляться голодной собаке или другой хищной твари. 

в индийских ведах есть шлока, где говориться примерно "о, дева, не бери мужа-мясоеда, будешь счастлива" )))

----------

